# The decision was made for me



## Katybug (Sep 8, 2013)

After my visit yesterday, my Ophthalmologist is scheduling me for cataract surgery.  Says they have gotten so much worse that it's not safe to drive as bad as they are.  Not what I wanted to hear at all, but I've been dodging it for years and it is a MAJOR PIA not to be able to see any better than I can.  Within the next couple wks, they will do one eye, then a week or so later they'll do the other one.  He says it doesn't hurt and I'll be sorry I didn't do it years ago. I hardly believe that it doesn't hurt, but I have no choice.  Wish me well, cuz I'm a Nervous Nellie. You'd think as many surgeries as I've had, far more than most of my friends, this would be a zip, but there's something about the eyes and having  to be awake....but I am excited at the prospect of seeing so much better.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 8, 2013)

y neighbor had it done and is happy with the results.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 8, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> y neighbor had it done and is happy with the results.



*So good to hear, RK, thanks!
*


----------



## Pappy (Sep 8, 2013)

Our friend in Florida had it done and said it didn't hurt her at all. I will be a candidate soon and will not hesitate to have it done. Don't worry...Be happy.

( now I will have that song in my head all day )


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 8, 2013)

I've never heard any horror stories about it Katy, all good ones.  My turn will come up in a year or two too. 
 Everything should be just fine and those I know who've had it done got a whole new lease of life.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 8, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Our friend in Florida had it done and said it didn't hurt her at all. I will be a candidate soon and will not hesitate to have it done. Don't worry...Be happy.
> 
> ( now I will have that song in my head all day )



*Thanks, Pappy, that's encouraging to hear....and I love that song.*


----------



## Katybug (Sep 8, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> I've never heard any horror stories about it Katy, all good ones.  My turn will come up in a year or two too.
> Everything should be just fine and those I know who've had it done got a whole new lease of life.



*A whole new lease on life is very encouraging, Di.  After reading these posts, I'm going to quit worrying about it.  Too many positives!  Thank you!*


----------



## That Guy (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, I know a few people who had it done and said it was easy-peezy.


----------

